# de sorte que



## preeti

What does this mean in English ? Could you make a sentence in French with it ? thanks


*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is about *de sorte que.  *See also: 
Faire en sorte que
de sorte que / en sorte que
De sorte que (beginning of sentence)


----------



## nopal

preeti said:
			
		

> what does this mean in english ? could you make a sentence in french with it ? thanks


Bonjour Preeti , Welcome on WR Forum !
That way?
De Villepin a fait voter une loi à l'encontre de l'opinion publique , de sorte que des manifestations de protestation ont éclaté à travers le pays .
René


----------



## danielle_davout

nopal said:
			
		

> Bonjour Preeti , Welcome on WR Forum !
> That way?
> De Villepin a fait voter une loi à l'encontre de l'opinion publique , de sorte que des manifestations de protestation ont éclaté à travers le pays .
> René


 je ne suis pas d'accord ni avec de Villepin, ni avec les manifestants, ni avec votre emploi de "de sorte que"
c'est vrai que vous n'avez pas employé le subjonctif:
de sorte que + subjonctif marque la finalité
mais compte-tenu du sous-emploi du subjonctif
je n'utilise personnellement jamais de sorte que, en sorte que, de telle sorte que s'il n'y a pas une action délibérée.
De Villepin a fait voter une loi à l'encontre de l'opinion publique de sorte qu'il y ait des manifestations, espérant en les matant montrer sa fermeté !


----------



## danielle_davout

Fais en sorte qu'on n'ait rien à vous reprocher !


----------



## Cath.S.

_Danielle, le TLFi nous dit que_

_Loc. conj. __De, en sorte que_ + subj. (finalité), + ind. (conséquence). De manière que, si bien que. 

du coup je ne vois pas ce que vous reprochez à l'exemple fourni plus haut par René.

Sa phrase indique que les manifestations sont une _conséquence_ du vote, et elle est aussi correcte que la vôtre, qui prête à notre Premier ministre davantage de machiavélisme en impliquant que le vote de la loi avait pour _but_ de provoquer des manifestations.


----------



## nopal

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> Fais en sorte qu'on n'ait rien à vous reprocher !


 Faites en sorte que l'on n'ait rien à vous reprocher 
ou bien /fais en sorte que l'on n'ait rien à te reprocher .
Le mixage des deux tournures est incorrect .(ou alors /Sinon le locuteur s'adresse au responsable d'un groupe - dont il le tient pour responsable )
René


----------



## danielle_davout

nopal said:
			
		

> Faites en sorte que l'on n'ait rien à vous reprocher
> ou bien /fais en sorte que l'on n'ait rien à te reprocher .
> Le mixage des deux tournures est incorrect .(ou alors /Sinon le locuteur s'adresse au responsable d'un groupe - dont il le tient pour responsable )
> René


 j'ai voulu me corriger, mais ma connexion est des plus chaotiques !
Je vais préparer mes messages à l'aide d'un traitement de texte de sorte que ...
euh !? 
mixage ne serait-il pas un anglicisme ? tout juste toléré 
quand il a le sens de
"regroupement pondéré de divers signaux sur un même canal"

[...]
certes ! ma remarque ne vaut que parce que le subjonctif est sous-employé ..

et aurait-on noté mon emploi  délibéré du subjonctif
dans
De Villepin a fait voter cette loi de sorte qu'il y aient des manifestations.
on verra dans un futur proche qui a raison !
l'utilisation de la force pour cacher une faiblesse de caractère, cela relève bien du  Machiavélisme  ...


----------



## Agnès E.

Un exemple peut-être un peu plus simple à comprendre pour nos amis non francophones :

*Je vais t'emmener en voiture, de sorte que tu ne seras pas en retard* (= ainsi tu ne seras pas en retard)
*J'ai fait un dessin, de sorte que tu comprennes ce que je veux dire* (= afin que tu comprennes)


----------



## preeti

merci tous ! preeti


----------



## Traducteur

I agree with Agnès on that one. This expression is used to indicate purposiveness. It is mostly followed by the subjunctive.

Here are a few translations :

FR : Je l'ai aidé dans ses devoirs de sorte qu'il obtienne de meilleurs résulats.
EN : I helped him in his homework so he can get better results.

FR : Ils ont acheté plusieurs billets de sorte qu'ils puissent inviter d'autres amis.
EN : They bought several tickets so they can invite some other friends.

However, it is also used to indicate a consequence. In this case, the expression can also be replaced by "si bien que", which is more accurate.

FR : Il adore le fromage, si bien qu'il en achète trois kilos par semaine.
EN : He likes cheese so much that he buys three kilograms of it a week.

FR : Il a bu beaucoup d'eau, si bien qu'il a failli s'étouffer.
EN : He drank a lot of water, which almost caused him to choke.


----------



## mysteriouscreep

Salut à tous!

Au lycée, mes camarades de classe et moi, nous apprenons le subjonctif, et notre prof (une femme française) nous a dits qu'elle ne pourrait pas penser d'une traduction pour la phrase "de sorte que". Même elle!

Alors, est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider, s'il vous plait? Corrigez-moi aussi!


----------



## butterflyclouds

I'd translate it as "so as to"


----------



## mysteriouscreep

Comment utilisait-on dans une phrase anglaise, si j'ose demander?


----------



## elioush

"in such a way that.." (= "de manière que"= "de sorte que")


----------



## butterflyclouds

J'ai trouvé cette phrase au hasard en faisant de la recherche sur Google:

The tree fell so as to block the road. _"L'arbre est tombé de sorte qu'il a bloqué le chemin."

_I aswered him so as to avoid any further questions. _"Je lui ai répondu de sorte qu'il ne me pose plus d'autres questions." --> Cependant, ça veut plutôt dire: "Je lui ai répondu afin qu'il ne me pose plus d'autres questions."_

J'espère que ça t'aidera!


----------



## mysteriouscreep

Je pensais qu'il faut que l'on utilise le subjonctif apres "de sorte que"?


----------



## butterflyclouds

Ah, désolée, mon cerveau est en compote (dormi 3 heures...).  En fait, j'hésitais pour le premier exemple, mais le deuxième est au subjonctif. Donc, la première phrase serait: _"L'arbre est tombé de sorte qu'il bloque le chemin."_


----------



## ienne

hello please what does this mean 
Aussitot il parla des recoltes et des notables de la commune, car son pere avait abandonne  Coleville pour la ferme *des Ecots*, *de sorte que* maintenant ils se trouvaient voisins. 
thank you


----------



## JeanDeSponde

"so now they were neighbours".
Unless his father moved there precisely for this purpose; then it would translate as "so that now...".
_La ferme des Ecots _is a place name, a proper name.


----------



## ienne

thank you jeandesponde


----------



## nancy90

On a table handed to us by our French native teacher, the use of `de sorte que´, expressing `la consèquence´ is followed by the indicatif.


----------



## auggiedoggy

butterflyclouds said:


> J'ai trouvé cette phrase au hasard en faisant de la recherche sur Google:
> 
> The tree fell so as to block the road. _"L'arbre est tombé de sorte qu'il a bloqué le chemin."_
> 
> I aswered him so as to avoid any further questions. _"Je lui ai répondu de sorte qu'il ne me pose plus d'autres questions." --> Cependant, ça veut plutôt dire: "Je lui ai répondu afin qu'il ne me pose plus d'autres questions."_
> 
> J'espère que ça t'aidera!


 
I was taught that "de sorte que" was pretty much the same as "pour que" - so that.

Example:

Il prendra un raccourci de sorte qu'il puisse arriver à l'heure à la maison.

AD


----------



## david314

*de sorte à ... / in order to ...* -selon Merriam-Webster's F.E.


----------



## frenchspanish

How does "de sorte que" translate into english when it starts the sentance?

Eg. "*De sorte que* ce dispositif contractuel prévoit exclusivement pour la société la possibilité de désigner un gardien portant sur la surveillance des biens entreposées dans la maison."


----------



## pilar103

bonjour,
what does 'de sorte que' mean??
thanks


----------



## xymox

Please, we need the whole sentence to be able to help you.


----------



## pilar103

Il est maladroit, de sorte qu’il ne peut planter un clou…

thanks


----------



## xymox

Hi,

"He is so clumsy that he can't even pin down a nail"

de sorte que= in such a way that

But it seems too long to translate such a straight forward sentence


----------



## shalini_kheterpal

En cas de non respect de ces engagements, le FOURNISSEUR assumera exclusivement et intégralement toutes les conséquences dommageables qui pourraient en résulter de sorte que le DISTRIBUTEUR ne soit jamais inquiété
 
I have understood what is being said but how to translate de sorte que  : If the SUPPLIER does not fulfill these obligations, he will exclusively and integraly bear all the harmful consequences resulting from it so that  the DISTRIBUTOR is never bothered


----------



## Quaeitur

*so that* is good here for _de sorte que_.


----------



## Strelitzian

Hello everyone!

I know that "de sorte que" means "so" or "so that" etc. but in class our tutor told us that it was a fairly stylish way of saying "with the result that". However, I haven't seen many examples of it used in that way. Can it be used in that way?

For example, is my example correct?

"Il a tant bu de sorte qu'il soit ivre." 

To me this still looks like "He drank so much _so_ got drunk" which doesn't ring true to me. 

What do you think of it?


----------



## Cat'sPaw

Personally, I would have said "Il a tant bu qu'il est ivre" but "Il a bu toute la nuit de sorte qu'au petit matin il a fallu le raccompagner"


----------



## Donaldos

_de sorte que_ is either followed by the indicative to express consequence :

_Il travaillait beaucoup, de sorte qu'il ne voyait pas beaucoup sa famille._  = He worked a lot. As a result, he didn't get to see his family much​
or by the subjunctive to express intention 

_Il travaillait beaucoup de sorte que sa famille ne soit pas dans le besoin._ = He worked a lot so that his family wouldn't need to worry about money.​
Your example is incorrect as you're actually mixing up two distinct constructions :

_Il a *tant* bu *qu*'il est ivre._ (lit. He has had so much to drink that he is drunk.)

_Il a beaucoup bu, *de sorte qu*'il est ivre._ (lit. He has had a lot to drink, so much so that he is drunk now.)​


----------



## Strelitzian

What about "Ce dont Echenoz s'est préoccupé était l'importance artistique du roman, de sorte qu'il ait établi un style idiomatique littéraire..."?


----------



## catver

Hello Strelitzian,

People don't use that expression very often - at least I don't!
As for your example, if you DO want to use that phrase, I suppose you could say "il a bu de telle sorte qu'il est ivre", but that doesn't sound like everyday French. I would say " il a tellement bu qu'il est soûl". 
Hope that helps


----------



## Cat'sPaw

A mistake?


----------



## alebeau

Bonjour,

Je sais ce ce fils est un peu vieux, mais pourriez-vous me dire si mes interprétations des phrases ci-dessous sont correctes ?_

1) Il a beaucoup bu, de sorte qu'il *est* ivre. (Il a trop bu, et en conséquence, il est s'est saoûlé.)

2) Il a beaucoup bu de sorte qu'il *soit* ivre. (Avant de commencer sa soirée, il était résolu à boire au point de se saoûler).

_Merci par avance,

André


----------



## Francis Muff

Bonjour à tous,

I am trying to memorize the French phrase 'de sorte que' and I found this thread while I was studying.

I tried the following sentences using 'de sort que'; please let me know if they sound okay or if they aren't good.

_J'ai cuisiné le déjeuner de sorte que je n'aurais pas faim quand mes invités arrivent._
I cooked lunch so that I wouldn't be hungry when they arrived.

_Nous lui a demandé qu'il envoi son nom par texte de sorte que nous aurons ça._
We asked him to text his name so that we would have it.

_Il faut qu'on étudie le français de sorte qu'on amelior nos français._
One should study French in order to improve one's French.

_Il a pris un bain de sorte qu'il pourrait se relaxer._
He took a bath to relax.​Merci pour y jeter un oeil!



​


----------

